# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  nemónica

## emilioelmago

Es el mejor libro que me he comprado o digamos los dos mejores libros, pero ha que estudiar eh?

----------


## ignoto

La Sinfonía es una obra de nivel alto a muy alto.
Además, cuesta algo mas de 100 euros.
No es recomendable para alguien que lleve menos de uno o dos años dándole caña a la cartomagia.

P.D. Por si alguno pensaba comprársela a las dos semanas de empezar en esto.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> No es recomendable para alguien que lleve menos de uno o dos años dándole caña a la cartomagia.
> 
> P.D. Por si alguno pensaba comprársela a las dos semanas de empezar en esto.


...en este caso, el precio ya actua como agente disuasorio  :(  . Esperaremos a aumentar nuestro nivel.

----------


## magoivan

alguien me puede decir en que consiste nemonica? graciuas. se que tmb lo aze juan tamariz

----------


## pablo de oz

Magoivan...Tamariz es el autor de "sinfonia" según ignoto...tranquilo yo tambien "la" trato como a un familiar...con respeto y amor...

Para darle uso y digamos ...potenciar su utilización, su aplicación...tienes que saber mucho más de lo que imaginas...creo en mi opinión que es un terreno donde hay que empeñar mucho tiempo , esfurzo con resultados "magicos" asegurados...lo bueno (también) de este "tratado" es la información histórica, digamos los diferentes "árboles genialógicos"... hasta llegar a lo que Juan tan generosamente nos ha regalado...

4t...2c...la amo!!!

----------


## Potamito

> alguien me puede decir en que consiste nemonica? graciuas. se que tmb lo aze juan tamariz


la mnemónica, es un tipo de ordenación que se le da a una baraja, que ante los ojos del espectador está totalmente desordenada y realmente es imperceptible, los efectos a realizar son muchos muchos, y muchos muy muy buenos... pero como ya han dicho antes...no es recomendable para principiantes...

saludos

----------


## ossiris

De primera que para la Mnemonica Tamariz te sirva, tenes que saber hacer la Faro Perfecta, o por lo menos las antifaro, pero para esto ademas tenes que tener un control de la presentacion y justificacion que solo se consigue con años de cartomagia.

El solo hecho de abrir un paquete nuevo mezclarlo unas cuantas veces y tenerlo listo tan simplemente, hace que sea la creación de un Genio.

Osea que la Mnemonica Tamariz es a la Cartomagia como Un Bisturí en la cirugía, Una herramienta espectacular que bien usada puede "salvar vidas" pero mal usada se puede cargar a la profesion misma.

Un Saludo.

----------


## BITTOR

A todo el mundo de este foro le gustaria aprender la nemonica? Soy el unico al que no le gustan las ordenaciones? no se , quizas en un futuro me interese por ella pero de momento no me atrae para nada. Es imprescincible para ser un buen cartomago?

----------


## to

> A todo el mundo de este foro le gustaria aprender la nemonica? Soy el unico al que no le gustan las ordenaciones? no se , quizas en un futuro me interese por ella pero de momento no me atrae para nada. Es imprescincible para ser un buen cartomago?


Yo no la se, pero creo que si te les los Giobbis el Expert y el Erdnase le sacaràs mucho jugo a la ordenacion "Mnmonica de tamariz".
Yo hayer intente hacer algo con una baraja de As a Rey y si no sabes cartomagia avanzada ni esa puedes usar que es mi caso jejeje
Las ventajas de la Mnmonica de Tamariz son infinitas: se puede obtener enfrente del espectador, una baraja recien abierta, se puede transformar en baraja espejo y la ordenaciòn es imperseptible, entre otras ventajas y la gran cantdad de juegos que permite.

Saludos

----------


## BITTOR

Ya me imagino que las ventajas de poder controlar una baraja ordenada son infinitas pero no se, igual es que aun soy muy principiante (casi acabado segundo tomo de la GEC y Canuto) pero no me atrae mucho, aunque ya te digo que puede que en un futuro me interese por ella. Queria preguntar si  todos los grandes magos la utilizan?(la ordenacion de Tamariz u otra). La cartomagia avanzada se basa en esta ordenacion?

----------


## to

> Ya me imagino que las ventajas de poder controlar una baraja ordenada son infinitas pero no se, igual es que aun soy muy principiante (casi acabado segundo tomo de la GEC y Canuto) pero no me atrae mucho, aunque ya te digo que puede que en un futuro me interese por ella. Queria preguntar si  todos los grandes magos la utilizan?(la ordenacion de Tamariz u otra). La cartomagia avanzada se basa en esta ordenacion?


No no se basa en esta ordenacion YO pienso que si no sabes cartomagia avanzada no podras usar esta baraja ordenada (rima).
Es mi caso apenas estoy terminando la primera lectura del GEC 1 jeje y veo que para usar la mnmonica debes conocer el G.A.S., Debex, Faros etc
Muchos magos usan barajas ordenadas cuando lo presisan creo.

----------


## BITTOR

> No no se basa en esta ordenacion YO pienso que si no sabes cartomagia avanzada no podras usar esta baraja ordenada


Ya, eso esta claro, ya me lo suponia To. Imagino que cuando tienes un manejo bastante importante de la cartomagia avanzada el estudio de una ordenacion se convierte en una herramienta muy util para el cartomago. Pero a mi me queda mucho todavia para eso y para elegir si quiero estudiarla o no. Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## to

> Iniciado por to
> 
> No no se basa en esta ordenacion YO pienso que si no sabes cartomagia avanzada no podras usar esta baraja ordenada
> 
> 
> Pero a mi me queda mucho todavia para eso y para elegir si quiero estudiarla o no. Un saludo.


Estamos igual jeje.
No hay puro.

Slaudos

----------


## RESTIN

a mi parecer la mnemomica de tamariz es indespensable si quieres practicar algun que  otro efecto increible de mentalismo y que como se ha dicho antes es mejor dejarla para cuando se tienen bien dominadas otras tecnicas por que require mucha atencion aprender a usarla bien

----------


## borja_suaza

- Paciencia y empeño, son el secreto de ese sistema, y de casi todo lo que necesita perfeccion en la ejecucion. No por eso ceses en el empeño, puedes empezar con juegos con media nemonica, eso te va a dar pie a seguir estudiando, y mejorando.

- Suerte y cuentanos de como te van las cosas.

 :Wink:

----------


## pablo de oz

a ver...no hay que ser tampoco tan drastico...usando la mnemónica se pueden conseguir efectos increibles...en close up , de salón...las posibilidades son muchas creanme...

Dejemos por un momento las faro y todo eso que maravilloso saberlo y más utilizarlo , pero por un momento olvidemoslo....

Digo esto porque sería una pena que por "miedo" muchos magos y magas jóvenes se pierdan de este conocimiento que esta al alcanse de todo aquel que se lo proponga....

Leer el libro...enontaran una lectura amena (al estilo Tamariz)....en donde juan explica minuciosamente y en detella y varios metodos , sugerencia e ideas...como aprender ese orden...una vez aprendido ...repito...una vez aprendido se estará en condiciones de hacer varios juegos utilizando la mnemónica...

Por supuesto, es hermoso para un mago llegar , habrir una baraja nueva...y ordenar en mnemonica la baraja delante de los espectadores (técniv¡cas mediantes...bastante complejas....) y luego dar paso al efecto o combinar , bueno etc....

pero todo es por etapas , ya con sortear la primera que es saber ekl orden y aplicarlo a algunos juegos (buenos ...buenisimos por sierto)...sera definitivo si quieren seguir o no el estudio de este maravilla.

Se puede hacer un super tacto, un super olfato y oido y 4 , 5 uergos de mentalismo que asi me vienen a la cabeza solo llevando en orden la baraja...mezcla falsa mediante...en fin ...

Lo invito a a nimarse a todos aquellos que por lo menos entiendan , tengan condiciones en adentrarse a este tipo de lecturas...me entendes, no?

Abrazo y suerte!!!

----------


## ossiris

> pero todo es por etapas , ya con sortear la primera que es saber ekl orden y aplicarlo a algunos juegos (buenos ...buenisimos por sierto)...sera definitivo si quieren seguir o no el estudio de este maravilla.


Vos mismo lo decis, "todo es por etapas", creo que la primera etapa en la cartomagia no es la mnemonica ni mucho menos, si una persona que esta empezando en esto, lo primero que agarra para leer son 2 libros de 200 paginas cada uno, sin saber ninguna tecnica media, no digo una faro, digo una elmsley, un culebreo, un poco de misdirection, y algo de espectaculo, no creo que dure mucho en la cartomagia, solo por decir que el primer juego que propone tamariz en el libro te condiciona a pasar de una mnemonica a una espejo mientras haces una faro o bien haciendo una desordenacion especifica, el caso es que si una persona sin experiencia previa, no digo tecnica sino magica, lo unico que logra es que el espectador se de cuenta de que no es magia, aca no se trata de las posibilidades que te da la mnemonica, sino de aprender paso a paso y en un orden de prioridades, al menos a mi me hubiera gustado mucho aprender Visual C++, antes que matematicas, el lenguaje de programacion me permite hacer muchas cosas mas que las matematicas, pero en la carrera que elegi(Ingenieria en sistemas) primero me enseñaron matematicas y despues a jugar con ella, por suerte hace casi 8 años que termine mi carrera y hoy en dia por haber seguido los pasos que correspondian puedo dominar a piacere el Visual C++ y muchos otros lenguajes de programacion, claro que si hubiera estudiado solo el lenguaje lo podria usar igual, pero no le sacaria el fruto que hoy le saco, igual con la mnemonica, la puedes aprender igual, le sacaras 10 o 20 juegos, pero si la aprendes sabiendo magia antes en vez de 10 o 20 juegos, haras 5, 10 o 50 sesiones de absoluta MAGIA, y los espectadores te lo agradeceran.

Es mi punto de vista, yo me se la mnemonica completa, y muchos juegos, pero no me siento capacitado aun para sacarle todo el provecho posible, me encuentro mas seguro con una ambiciosa de 8 o 9 fases que con un solo juego de mnemonica, solo por la presentacion, justificacion y ademas proque no aconsejo hacerla sin saber la faro, me parece inutil y desaprovechada, y la faro es algo que a mi no me sale el 100% de las veces.

He dicho.

----------


## Goreneko

Además que la mnemónica y las faro juegan muchísimo con las matemáticas, y hay que estar muy a lo que haces para saber donde va a quedar cada carta (ojo, que se puede saber). El propio Alex Elmsley (también matemático y programador de ordenadores) hizo un estudio sobre la faro.

Un saludo.

----------


## Potamito

> - Paciencia y empeño, son el secreto de ese sistema, y de casi todo lo que necesita perfeccion en la ejecucion. No por eso ceses en el empeño, puedes empezar con juegos con media nemonica, eso te va a dar pie a seguir estudiando, y mejorando.
> 
> - Suerte y cuentanos de como te van las cosas.


El problema, es que los juegos de media mnemónica, vienen en el segundo tomo del "Sinfonía en Mnemónica Mayor", por lo tanto, para llegar a ellos, ya deberías haber pasado por muchas cosas antes... si no se tiene un muy muy buen manejo con cartas, es mejor no utilizarla, me han prestado los dos libros, manejo bien la mezcla faro, pero lo que muchas veces complica es la presentación de los juegos, el que decir para realizar algo, son juegos que bien hechos dan gran gran impacto, pero la verdad es que aún manejando la faro, he preferido detenerme por un tiempo con la mnemónica, aprender más, y seguir más adelante...

saludos

adios

----------


## pablo de oz

en mi post he escrito: "los invito a todos aquellos que por lo menos entiendan,tengan condiciones en adentrarse a este tipo de lecturas...me entendés no?"

Totalmente de acuerdo con Ossiris...solo me parese no has leido bien el final del mi post anterior...

A veses sacar frases fuera de contexto hace perder la intención original.

Totalmente de acuerdo...si un principiante que esta en sus primeras armas se encontrase con esta obra seguro que no pasa del prologo...pero en lo particular no subestimo a nadie tal ves ayan magos /magas que llevan relativamente poco tiempo en la magia y estan en condiciones de leerlo...mi intención fue dirigirme genericamente para que nadie se sienta subestimado o que encuentre un "no" a un determinado tema o inquietud...

En lo particular tengo esta obra hace muchos años...y cada vez que kla consulto (o la repaso)...sigo descubriendo cosas....

Un abrazo fuerte y salu por este regalo que nos hizo Juan a todos!!!

----------


## to

A si que cuando te creas listo....a grabar la canción!! no pregunten que significa  :P .

Saludos

----------


## ossiris

> Totalmente de acuerdo con Ossiris...solo me parese no has leido bien el final del mi post anterior...
> 
> A veses sacar frases fuera de contexto hace perder la intención original.


En ningun momento quise sacar tus frases de contexto, es mas no te estaba contradiciendo, solo te estaba citando para darte la razon, usando tu frase como ejemplo, si que lei tu post completo por eso lo cite, porque decis alo cierto como lo de las etapas y lo use para confirmar mi opinion, te pido disculpas si parecio eso, lo que pasa es que esto es medio frio y no se notan los tonos que uno usaria al hablar, en lo unico en que no estaba de acuerdo con tu post es en que no hace falta la faro, pero el resto pienso igual.

Te mando un saludo

----------


## pablo de oz

Ossiris...una de las cosas que más me gusta de este foro es la educación que tienen sus integrantes y el nivel que muestran...

Más que claro...y te reiras pero cogi los libros ahora estos días motivado por el tópico...y...si evidentemente es un libro técnico, que hila fino y evidentemente se necesita un "colchon" de conocimiento para poder sacar reales frutos de el más que sasear una curiosodad...

Ter pidos disculpas si sone mal y provoque la tan atenta y educada explicación que hiciste...

Un abrazo grande....por la MAGIA!!!

----------

